# Hello, I'm SO UNIQUE with not knowing my mbti type just like... everyone here... hi..



## Aireve (Feb 5, 2017)

BranchMonkey said:


> @Aireve
> 
> You go off in one area then go off in another, double back, go somewhere else... That's random compared to the ENTJs and others like INTJs, and some INFJs who go point by point building more linear as they go.
> 
> ...


Your boss seems too be really amazing person. Even reading about him make me wanna "follow" him if you know what I mean. True leader. 

Maybe telling my past will also be helpfull? Because I've changed so much and I didn't use to be ENTP for most of my life, I'm fairly sure about that. 
____

As a child I was really quiet. Having 3 years I was left alone in house for at least 5 hours and when my parents came back I was still having tea party with dolls on blanket on floor, completely ignoring them. Never screaming, in shops mum was the one who was asking whether I want that cookie or candy. I always chose one or two only. In school I was obedient and always do work precisely, always at the top of class. I was surprsing teachers with things like arts. Every child was drawing heaven at the top while I was filling whole page with blue because "heaven is not only above" <- or something like that. I was called genius but I had very weak health. To the point I spent more than 5 months in home in row. That's when I started to become lazy. I was spending so much time in bed and what's more, my mum was so overprotecting to the point of mental disorder. I didn't have to do anything, no choires, obligations. I didn't even have to do homeworks, I always could pass everything without this anyway but because of that kind of "upbringing" I wasn't learned work. To this day, sometimes I feel its affect. 
Anyway, I became more lazy and at the end of elementary school I experienced big trauma. I was caused by conflict with my peers. I was abused and didn't have a single person to talk about that. I'm not sure why, but I wasn't even able to talk with parents. But after few months I fleed to the gymnasium (in my country it's school before highschool) in different town. But it changed me anyway, I used to be nice, sensitive and calm child, yet I became nervous and aloof. It took me few years but I won against deppression by myself. I was reading many books and I like (still) to find characters that I find admirable for some reasons and "stole" some of their traits. One time I was watching series about genius detective, not Sherlock, and I highly impressed. I was called genius as a child but at this time, 3 and half years ago I was really average. But I wanted a change, what's more I wanted to know more. I started learning. In the same year I got distinction. In my country the best mark is 6, the worst is 1. Usually you can get mark between 1 and 5 because 6 is for those who knows more than is in books or when they pass really big test on 100%. You can get distinction when you average from every subject above 4,75. I had about 4,8. In next class I had average 5. That was time when I was bit depressed. I was so ambitious that I wanted more and more. I was eating because of nerves yet I was angry at myself because of weight. Yet, thanks God I never had bulimia or anorexia. I never tried vomiting. 
I went to highschool, 1st year - 5,23. That was best average in whole highschool, not only my year so I also got scholarship. Still my mental health was poor. I was in hospital because of headaches.
My life is constantly changing, thanks God, for better. I wasn't able to hold out whole pressure, during summer break I went to health resort in order to lost weight. It's not like I was obese. According to info provided by WHO I had about 3 kilos more than normal weight for my height so it wasn't really a tragedy but I felt really heavy and due to my strive for absolute perfection I was seeing things very pessimistically. Anyway, I lost few kilos and work to made myself more chilled, more healthy. And I succeseded. I became way more open, now i hang out with about 9 people, not 4 unhealthy ones. And even though it's not stron relationship I don't feel solitude that much because there is always someone to talk with. You know my current behavior, thanks to first post. I'm aware of being rather liked, I became way more balanced. Not only studying and stressing out but now I care also about my relationships and how I look like. Feeling that you aren't ugly af and you don't have to feel uncomfortable when your well-kept peer is standing next to you is very nice. And even though I'm not so crazy controlling and ambitious I still keep my things together. In this year my average is 5,63 which is my record. I have 6 from sucjects like physics what is really amazing. And because I'm more balanced now, I don't sleep 2-4 hours per day like I used to. I don't feel like I'm dying. When I go to write test I'm calm and just do it. I procrastinate less. 

Generally I feel like my previous self just died. I don't have anything in common with myself from 5 years ago. (grammar mistake here? I don't really know how to write that but I hope you know what I mean) I know people change but I can bet no one changed as much. People don't recognize me on street, my character is completely different - I used to copy others, not I have extremaly highly value uniqueness, I have my convictions and my way of thinking that is very different from my peers, I don't go with the flow to be like others, to match. Even though I filtr a bit what I say when I'm with friends to not scare them. And what's vital. It's not for show. I don't force myself, I'm exhausted acting like that. It's natural for me even though MBTI says that cognition can't change, my changed.

I know that I want to do something important, that I want to be one of those who really changed something in world. I have to admit I don't know yet exactly what and how. I want to choose something that I will be sure I'm capable of, I want to know that I use 100% of my potential. But still I stay in fields of math, physics and astronomy. I want to left something behind me, temporary sensation is good to maintain mental health, now I understand that I need to have fun from time to time to have stamina to achieve goals but still I don't even take into consideration being like others. Winning was like air for me. Now I'm not quite sure because since I'm the best I don't feel endangered. But I believe I've become stronger. Enough to be able to spare attacks made by life not only well up in tears. 

But I have to say that I don't want anything bad for others. I don't feel like winning and achieving to comptete. Actually I hate comptetion. I want to achieve only for myself. I don't care about others. I'm focused on value of my life and what I have done. That's why I don't score as 3w4.

But I have to admit there was time when I was dreadful toward others. I hot hurted and I hated whole world and everyone. Including parents. I was in agony, lying to myself that everything is alright, nervous, not being able to sleep, yet they didn't saw anything. And even if they saw, they hadn't react. But this is past. Still work is not done yet. I want to be even more independent. It's not like I feel that I'm done, I don't think so that I can give up so easily or say to myself "It's ok already. It's enough, now you can only have fun.". I let myself to be like that for few hours to relax myself and that's all. Mum not once and not two told me to give up because I look tired, because once for a while I can get low mark. But that's not even an option for me. 

By the way, I've looked into ethymology of my names and they means together "shining victory". I could say that was fate. 

My answers might be a bit messy sometimes because it's important for me to finally find my type so I want to write everything that is needed and sometimes I have to back to edit and that's result. 

____

Anyway, what do you think about it now? It's not like I insist on being ENTJ or any other type, simply I'm not convinced. I'm very sceptical person.


----------



## Aireve (Feb 5, 2017)

@Mr. Castelo and what do you think about this all? My way of processing ideas and generally everything?


----------



## Mr Castelo (May 28, 2017)

Aireve said:


> I have to admit I became bit scatter-brained after I felt for someone. It became way harder to maintain my focus. Before that event I didn't have that problem. And I was told that I'm ENTP and ENTP are scatter-brained so self-fulfilling prophecy? But still it's not that bad. *When I start doing something I usually don't have problems with ending it.* Of course in optimal situations, without any health problems.


Well, everyone can become scatterbrained when falling in love, love is a chemical reaction so it messes up our heads. Bolded part: high Ne users tend to struggle with finishing things because they're constantly pursuing new possibilities, so they can leave a bunch of unfinished projects behind.



> Since that question is troublesome it will tell you about my last project.
> I had to made film, in English, about a small town - kind of spotlight, promotion video. Of course i wanted renegotiating this work since it wasn't that easy task. I failed. It's not usual for me but teacher neglect and I wanted to get kind of special grade - only for those who knows way more than they have to in 2nd highschool class. So I decided to do that.
> At the begging I didn't have idea how can I make a promotional video about extremaly average, boring town to make that seems special. I took into cosideration sarcastic film, video like "let's go for a walk" but all of that ideas required much effort. Sarcastic one had to be witty and that means I should gain many, many informations. Walk required going to that town (only 9 kilometers away but still) but before that thinking what I want to see, memorizing that etc. Way too much effort and result... Not necessarily fabulous. In the other words I looked on my ideas from different angles and took into consideration pros and cons. Then I thought about notes I made a few moths ago. They were oddities what that town was doing during a war. That made me a bit excited. I could use photos in sepia that I could find on internet and I had programms required to made video, record high quality soundtrack and idea wasn't half that bad. I became more relaxed because I finally knew how and what I'm going to do. Before that I was bit distrubed because I didn't know how to start, how much time I will need - that wasn't the only thing I totally had to do this weekend.
> So I found photos, decided which songs I could use in background. Photos were random quality so I made them one by one in hq. There no way I could let my video have black belts here and there. I started writing text and recording. Meanwhile I changed it from music-words-music to words-intro music-words with quiet peacful music in background-ending music so whole work was more catchy and interesting. The result was good so I ended work.


Most of what you described reminds me of Te (looking for the most efficient method of doing something), and I couldn't identify any particular intuitive function at use here, sorry.



> Generally I'm creative. I can blurt an idea or a few practically without need for more than a minute or two. I completely don't understand people that say they have no idea. They really don't, they idea suck or they are insecure? Btw? I'm really curious. :/
> )


I believe that any type can be creative, to be honest, but Ne is described as really quick at generating new ideas, however, I believe that Ni can also be quite creative, so, I'm not sure of what to say about this.



> For example when we had to do poster about addictions (so original theme...) I immediately thought about drawing a women that is looking at herself in mirror. On one side she is beautiful on the other she is witch that fly on big cigarette with vodka in her hand. And title "Beauty and the Beast". I fought about that with this connection to this classic piece it will got that "something", depthness.


This reminds me more of Ni, Ni can come up with images in your mind out of nowhere because they emerge directly from the unconscious, you also had just one whole idea, when given a broad theme such as addictions to work with, I believe that Ne would come with multiple ideas and may have become indecisive as to which one to go with.



> But I don't really know whether this looks Ni or Ne, or mix of them...


Well, I think that you use Ni more than Ne, but there's not plenty of evidence for this, it's what I'm interpreting from what you wrote. I didn't see many signs of Ne, and even less so for Ti, on the contrary, you show a lot of Te, so I think that you're either an ENTJ, ESTJ or ENFP (which I think is less likely). I hope this helps.


----------



## Aireve (Feb 5, 2017)

Mr. Castelo said:


> Well, everyone can become scatterbrained when falling in love, love is a chemical reaction so it messes up our heads. Bolded part: high Ne users tend to struggle with finishing things because they're constantly pursuing new possibilities, so they can leave a bunch of unfinished projects behind.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But I'm curious, how would Ne-Ti or Ti-Ne thinking process look like? Since @BranchMonkey is sure that I'm ENTP I would like to know if I could identify anyhow with that. Let's say that my post is an element and I want few more elements to come to conclusion. 

Generally, I'm coming to conclusion only when I have every part to be able to look at it all and I can celebrate only when something already happened. I mean, even though everyone says something will happen, I prefer to be careful and wait whether an unexpected event occurs. 
I'm not sure if I told that already and whether that can help.


----------



## BranchMonkey (Feb 23, 2017)

@Aireve

I'm sure you are an ENTP within the "theory" of MBTI, however, more importantly for human growth--something MBTI does not allow for as Enneagram does--believing personality to be "static"--I think you are a complicated individual as are all human beings who do not have certain limitations such as Down's syndrome or something else limiting as that.

A few days ago I read the book, _Cult of Personality Testing_ by Anne Murphy Paul.

I read it because I've never been convinced that personality testing and assessment--not just MBTI--can capture (though it attempts to) all that makes up being human and "on the move," i.e. growing.

That said, within your framework, of what you added, according to MBTI, your openness, the continual searching in indicative of P, not J as J-types like "closure" and often will make and stick to a decision before having all the necessary facts to assess. 

I think, here, as I write this, that Jung, on whom Isabel Briggs based much of her personality typing, only had introvert vs extravert; sensing vs intuition; feeling vs. thinking--and never discussed, posited or touted any "judgment" vs. "perception" as we are always using one of the other depending on what a situation calls for, often in the same day, over multiple situations.

I wanted to make that clear--my thoughts on this, and Jung's too--as I don't think personality typing should be treated as a religion or some other category to fit ourselves in, stay there, for a sense of guidance, belonging, or false sense of security.

Good luck Aireve with all you do: You've got so much to work with; make it count!


----------



## Aireve (Feb 5, 2017)

@BranchMonkey thank you for all your help.  There is long way ahead of me.


----------



## Mr Castelo (May 28, 2017)

Aireve said:


> But I'm curious, how would Ne-Ti or Ti-Ne thinking process look like? Since @BranchMonkey is sure that I'm ENTP I would like to know if I could identify anyhow with that. Let's say that my post is an element and I want few more elements to come to conclusion.


I believe that BranchMonkey is typing you by the MBTI letters, and I'm using a different method, which is the cognitive functions, so we're bound to differ in our typing. It's up to you which one you prefer.



> Generally, I'm coming to conclusion only when I have every part to be able to look at it all and I can celebrate only when something already happened. I mean, even though everyone says something will happen, I prefer to be careful and wait whether an unexpected event occurs.
> I'm not sure if I told that already and whether that can help.


So you like to be sure of things... well, this reminds me more of an J approach, since they like to have conclusion on things. Now I'll try to explain the differences between Ne-Ti (ENTP) and Te-Ni (ENTJ).

ENTPs like to constantly explore new ideas and new possibilities, they enjoy novelty of thought and are likely to jump from project to project without caring about finishing them, this all comes from Ne. They can play devil's advocate, challenging people's views and ideas and engaging in debates, but they often don't care about having a conclusion to their arguments, they simply enjoy the back-and-forth of ideas. Also, they're not very passionate about their own ideas and can treat them like toys to play with, they may have big goals in life, but they don't always do what's necessary to reach them simply due to a loss of interest or because something new and more exciting caught their interest instead. Internally, though, ENTPs are very rigid and organised, they have an inner framework that they use to check if the data that Ne gathered is valid or not and to create their theories, this inner framework is based on subjective logic, so it's something personal and doesn't have anything to do with external facts.

ENTJs, on the other hand, are more focused on planning things and bringing their ideas to reality through their plans. They are very methodical and pragmatic in their thinking, looking for the best course of action to make an idea work in the real world (Te), but also very abstract with their ideas, looking for the meaning behind things (Ni). They're way more action-oriented than ENTPs or INTPs, who prefer to play with ideas or theorizing instead of actually working to bring them to reality. An ENTP may be interested in making one of their ideas true, but they tend to do it more out of curiosity in how their ideas affect the real world than a inherent desire to make their thoughts into reality. When it comes to ideas, ENTJs can be as creative as ENTPs, but they tend to focus on only one idea and go with it, ENTPs tend to have multiple ideas and entertain all of them, that's why they can be seen as "scatterbrained". ENTJs like to have control over their enviroment, they hate having chaos/disorder around them and also hate incompetence, so they can be quite "bossy"; ENTPs and INTPs are not so concerned with it, they don't like to control or be controlled. ENTJs also don't like to deal with unexpected changes, especially if they go against their plans, that's why they try to be prepared for them; ENTPs welcome change, they like novelty and are very flexible and adaptable. In short, ENTJs control their enviroment, ENTPs adapt to them.

I think those are all the main differences between the two, and most of them are smilar to the differences between INTJs and INTPs, so this should cover everything. NTJs and NTPs might appear similar on the surface, but they're really different on the inside, so there are many more differences between them. If you are in doubt or have some question, feel free to ask me.


----------



## Aireve (Feb 5, 2017)

Mr. Castelo said:


> I believe that BranchMonkey is typing you by the MBTI letters, and I'm using a different method, which is the cognitive functions, so we're bound to differ in our typing. It's up to you which one you prefer. *While typing with letters is way easier I think I might be more fond of cognitives. That system seems to be more complicated and that's captivating. Especially because letter being letter J means you're close-minded and plan freak to the point you won't change plan because plan is plan and environment changes don't matter. And looking for your type, for example, I don't see Ni acting like that. If anyone could be more exposed to this kind of behaving, this would be Si.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can't say I don't relate to ENTP at all. My behaviour also depends on mood. I have many ideas, even though I think more about some of them, I don't hang up to them. Yet there are some big goals that are constantly carried out for years. Like a school for example. From really average grades when lessons were easy to best grades in school when everything became harder might be called long term goal, aren't it? It took me years and I... can say I'm satisfied to the point to be able to honour myself but it's still not ended project - there's no need to drag myself to depression because of perfectionism but also there is always something that can be improved. I don't know whether NTPs would this determined to work hard for months? It's not like they can't but how many of them would be interested enough? At the beginning of my journey work was way harder because of being lazy, not used to work etc. etc. But I got through this. 

Could tell me more about Ti and difference between it and Te? I read a few articles about that but I don't like words they use there. I don't really want definition here, rather examples to be sure that I really understand.

Thank you very much. <3


----------



## Mr Castelo (May 28, 2017)

Aireve said:


> I can't say I don't relate to ENTP at all. My behaviour also depends on mood. I have many ideas, even though I think more about some of them, I don't hang up to them. Yet there are some big goals that are constantly carried out for years. Like a school for example. From really average grades when lessons were easy to best grades in school when everything became harder might be called long term goal, aren't it? It took me years and I... can say I'm satisfied to the point to be able to honour myself but it's still not ended project - there's no need to drag myself to depression because of perfectionism but also there is always something that can be improved. I don't know whether NTPs would this determined to work hard for months? It's not like they can't but how many of them would be interested enough? At the beginning of my journey work was way harder because of being lazy, not used to work etc. etc. But I got through this.


Well, I believe that some ENTPs would be willing to work hard to achieve their goals, so it's not something limited to one type. ENTJs, however, are more known for being hard workers and sucess-driven.



> Could tell me more about Ti and difference between it and Te? I read a few articles about that but I don't like words they use there. I don't really want definition here, rather examples to be sure that I really understand.


Okay.

So Ti is just like Fi, if you understand this function, but it's based on logic (T) rather than values (F), and just like Fi is made of subjective/internal (I) values, Ti is made of subjective/internal logic, which differs from Te, which is made of objective/external (E) logic.

Ti is more concerned with the understanding of things, Te is more concerned with the utility of things. Ti might want to learn a new language just because it wants to understand it, Te might want to learn a new language because it needs to use it in order to achieve something.

Te relies on objective data and facts to make sense of things, Ti is very skeptical of data and likes to make sense of things using its own system of subjective/internal logic (that's why Ti types are so focused on understanding things, they want to rely on their own understanding of the world).

Ti wants to know about the process (what is unseen/untangible), Te wants to know about the result (what is seen/tangible).

Te wants the world to make sense and use its logic to have control over it, Ti wants to make sense of the world and use its logic to understand it through its own means. 

Ti seeks its own "universal truth" (one logic that can be applied to every situation), Te seeks whatever truth is convenient at the moment (each situation needs its own logic).

Te is concerned with practical solutions, Ti is concerned with developing its own theories about things.

Ti can be very nitpicky about logical inconsistencies even if they don't really matter in the big picture, Te can rely too much on facts and external data and might not think for themselves.

Te wants to project its thoughts/ideas into the external world (make them real), Ti simply observes the external world to create their own theories about it.

From an outside perspective, Te types may come across as bossy, control-freaks and authoritarians (especially if they're unhealthy), Ti types may come across as detached, overly analytical and standoffish. Te types may find Ti types (especially NTPs) unpractical, lazy and unconcerned with the real world (facts), Ti types may find Te types too strict, commanding and by-the-book. Te types often want to be in a position of power (like a leader) because they like to bring order to the world/people, Ti types tend to avoid positions of power because they dislike giving orders to others and receiving them (usually).



> Thank you very much. <3


You're welcome. I hope that helps, if you have doubts still, just ask me.


----------



## Aireve (Feb 5, 2017)

Ok, I think, I will be reading and commenting how this things apply to me. 



Mr. Castelo said:


> Well, I believe that some ENTPs would be willing to work hard to achieve their goals, so it's not something limited to one type. ENTJs, however, are more known for being hard workers and sucess-driven.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:sad:


----------



## Mr Castelo (May 28, 2017)

Aireve said:


> Ok. Hanging on that example, I would like to know Japanese, mainly just for fun because it's not like I plan anything associated with Japan but at the other side I don't think that I will actually start learning it. During school I'm learning things that I will need. I find them interesting, though. But still I won't waste too much energy on something that will decrease my grades, for example. I like solving math problems but I solve this one that I was meant to solve, homework. Even though I love math I mostly don't do more than that. I'm rather versatile and I learn everything so my grades from every subject rather than focusing on one.


Te types can learn things just for fun, especially if those things are part of their personal interests, they just tend to put more effort into learning things that they know will be useful to them in the future. Remember that this is all about _preference_, so you can do both, but prefer to do one more than the other.



> In my case things that are useful for me and interests me are actually the same. But I can't say I don't relate to Ti at all. At the other side I'm 5w4 and ENTJs have also Ni so things are becoming complicated...


Yeah, Fives tend to be curious about things, but I don't know how Ni plays into this.



> For me, to learn, I have to understand things. It's vital to don't learn "Just because." but I like objective data. I like statistics etc.


I believe that you didn't understand my example quite well (the example wasn't very well written either). I'm not saying that Ti types like to understand things and Te types don't, both types like to understand things, they just go about it in different ways. Ti likes to understand things using its own logic, without relying too much on external data and facts, "if it makes sense in my head, then it's true". Te, on the other hand, relies more on data and facts to understand things, I'm not saying that they don't use their own head, but they tend to not trust conclusions formed purely inside one's mind.



> Ok, this one is hard for me to relate to my life. I don't really know. When I see that I got the same result after solving math problems like one that is written is answer key I'm more likely to recognize it as ended case than my ESFJ friend that would rather see how others solved this. I already do something else. Does it count here as Te?


Yes, Ti-Ne types like to play around with answers.



> I'm not quite sure, I like theoretizing but also not being able to make any plan/project/whatever real would be bit lame. It's great that I have many things inside my head but if they all stay inside my head only, it would be such a waste... Though I don't feel need to being practical all the time.


Yes, people can do both, of course, but there tends to be a preference for either one (would you rather spend an entire day forming a well thought-out theory or putting one of your ideas into practice?).



> It really helps, I'm just complex human being that doesn't really recognize my own thinking pattern.


If you have that much of a problem choosing between the two, I would recomend to read more about the types (ENTP and ENTJ) and see if you relate more to one than the other, or simply see if you see yourself more as an Perceiver or as an Judger, the letters can help too.


----------



## brightflashes (Oct 27, 2015)

Right off the bat I'm getting XNTJ while leaning more towards ENTJ than INTJ. I could see either fitting for you. I can give a longer analysis later on after I've *work work work numbers numbers numbers*, but I wanted to give you some feedback before then.

Edit: agree with your 5 type completely.


----------



## Inveniet (Aug 21, 2009)

I also lean on the NTJ from skimming this thread.
However the MBTI is a severely lacking framework, I'd rather not go directly Socionics on you either,
too nitpicky complex and hard to come to definite conclusions.
Especially if you are an NTJ and not an NTP.
NTPs love socionics as they get to balance variables all day 
in the Model A Vacuum or any of the other models vacuum.

You seem to me to want a more phenomenological stance towards the world.
The only place we will get that in this context is trough pure Jung.

First major question that needs to be handled is.
*Are you an Extravert or an Introvert?*

Without an answer to this, 
we really cannot proceed much further and all our later speculations will just be in vain.

Hence we need to get in the clear how your complexes constellate and what is actually making you tick.
Feel free to think about this for a while, I will look for clues that I will feed back to you when I have the time.


----------



## brightflashes (Oct 27, 2015)

If it's hard to figure out which side of the introvert/extrovert spectrum you fall under, another way to figure it out is whether or not you find that you are more in touch with your feelings and that you T/F could be more even, then it's more likely that you are an INTJ. If you find that you experience a lot of T and are pretty oblivious to F, then you are more likely an ENTJ. 

Another way to look at it is how oblivious to the outside world are you? If you are pretty much entirely oblivious, it's more likely you're an INTJ. If you're at least somewhat aware of it and don't live entirely in your head, it's more likely that you're an ENTJ.


----------



## Inveniet (Aug 21, 2009)

@*Aireve* 
From reading trough your posts, I will say that extravert seems most likely.
You have too many things going on to be an introvert.
Your life seems like a journey with objects as it's main focus.
Sure you know that you are a subjective person within this journey,
but the world around you seem to hold a much higher value in your stance towards reality.
Your drive towards activity is too large to have an introverted stance.
This is despite your bedridden early affliction.
An introvert might never have recovered to join the world of activites after that.
Yet for you it seems to have been just a temporary blockage that made you a little more "lazy".
I will let you chew on that one for a while.
When you feel ready you can call on me.


----------



## Aireve (Feb 5, 2017)

@Mr. Castelo, Looking on letters, I'm balancing somewhere between. 

I might be structured person, at least it is visible with strong perceivers. My room is clean and above that very structured. Everything has its own place. For example, in my wardrobe everything is sorted, t-shirt with t-shirt dresses with dresses. White shirt then ecru shirt, then grey, then black. When someone is trying to find something and want to check whether it is in my place, it's enough to ask me. I know everything that I have in room excluding its position so there is no need to trying to find them and doing mess at the same time. 
Still, I'm more likely to keep some options, I value flexibility - stronger are those who can adapt and find opportunities in current situation rather than those who are still trying to catch up with a plan with just small modifications. I would rather try to gain 100% possible benefits by adapting and managing what is happening around me. Of course, long-term goals don't have anything to do with that, that's a different case.
@brightflashes well, for sure I value aesthetic. My furniture, next to utility, have to be pleasant to the eye. Also, I care about my own look, what I wear. It's not the most important for me but I think when you're ambitious and want things to be really good it's better when you look at the bigger picture when you're more versatile. When you can say wise things but also look good in addition to that. Still, I'm way more focused on training my brain rather than building an image. 

@Typology Jesus
Thank, I needed some time to think about that. I also think I'm more extravert. I've been observing a few introverts and I have to admit there is big difference between them and me. Of course it's also caused by different things than only I/E dichitomy but the way they communicate is totally different. I'm way quicker to respond. They either think long for response or give really short responses. It's also visible in text conversation when respose comes after 10 minutes but is really lenghty. Also more leap-think-leap that think-leap-think. It doesn't mean I'm impulsive but before I act I think for a really short moment, in general manner to decide whether start something or not. Introverts I know are more likely to think for long before they act. Sometimes I might made mistakes but on the other side they tend to miss things. It's visible in math class when teacher is starting to debate something, I immediately join and even if I say something wrong, I usually listen to myself and find mistake while saying so I quickly correct it and still debate to find solution. I suppose some might have idea but they don't say them out loud. Also usually it doesn't take long to everything be said and done. I know that the way I am might be a bit overwhelming but when I have an idea I see no reason to sit still, I don't forbid taking a part in debate, after all. Why losing time looking at the wall.

My social skills really improved, I used to be more awkward but I studied daily psychology, body language a bit so I know how to act to look like interested etc. It became quite natural but I can't really say how good I'm - I don't want to make the wrong statement so I prefer to write things more carefully. 

Still, I like spending time alone, I feel completely comfortable doing my own things. Usually being in school was stimulated enough to give me enough energy for the whole day and after coming back from school I prefer more introverted activity. 

Dealing with people I really like energise me, strangers are neutral, sometimes drain me when I have to be very polite and pay attention to everything I say, people, I don't like are also neutral or draining. As long as I don't have to deal with them too much I just don't care.

I can't really say too much about socionics, I haven't researched that and I don't even know what is that Model A. Although, I did one socionics test about 2 months ago and I score INTp. I wanted to do that one more time but it seems like there is something wrong with their site and it ignores my last picture choice and leaves me at 99% completed test. I tried on Safari and Chrome but either way doesn't work.


----------



## brightflashes (Oct 27, 2015)

@Aireve Pretty sure you're ENTJ. : )


----------



## Inveniet (Aug 21, 2009)

Aireve said:


> Thank, I needed some time to think about that. I also think I'm more extravert. I've been observing a few introverts and I have to admit there is big difference between them and me. Of course it's also caused by different things than only I/E dichitomy but the way they communicate is totally different. I'm way quicker to respond. They either think long for response or give really short responses. It's also visible in text conversation when respose comes after 10 minutes but is really lenghty. Also more leap-think-leap that think-leap-think. It doesn't mean I'm impulsive but before I act I think for a really short moment, in general manner to decide whether start something or not. Introverts I know are more likely to think for long before they act. Sometimes I might made mistakes but on the other side they tend to miss things. It's visible in math class when teacher is starting to debate something, I immediately join and even if I say something wrong, I usually listen to myself and find mistake while saying so I quickly correct it and still debate to find solution. I suppose some might have idea but they don't say them out loud. Also usually it doesn't take long to everything be said and done. I know that the way I am might be a bit overwhelming but when I have an idea I see no reason to sit still, I don't forbid taking a part in debate, after all. Why losing time looking at the wall.
> 
> My social skills really improved, I used to be more awkward but I studied daily psychology, body language a bit so I know how to act to look like interested etc. It became quite natural but I can't really say how good I'm - I don't want to make the wrong statement so I prefer to write things more carefully.
> 
> ...












Not that you have given clear evidence for being an extrovert,
let us go to the next step of the process.
Most of us know where this is going now...










But for you that is new, it might not be that obvious.
As it is usually the case in these threads, 
people are more interested in aleviating their own fears of being wrong,
and patting themself on the back, than actually proving the result beyond a shadow of a doubt.
In my mind there is no point in entering a thread like this, unless I intend to prove your actual type.
Not my initial guess, not the guess of the majority, not what you intuitively seem to be at first glance.
But your actual type.
And then convincing you of that fact.

*The next step is finding your socionics Quadra!*

We need to find just as compelling evidence for that as for the extra/intro.

Now this can be a more tricky point.
Some people never find their quadra, but stay stuck in a neverending migration between two or more.
ENTP vs ENTJ is a great example of that, but since that is a cognitive leap of epic proportions,
it is not very satisfactory for our purposes of typing you.



> Attempts at accurate descriptions of quadras are notoriously difficult, as each quadra description must find some commonality among four types that collectively represent all four temperaments and two different clubs. Because the shared quadra values are abstract, quadra descriptions typically rely on presumed shared interests. All the typical problems of type diagnosis apply as well.


You will just have to familiarize yourself with them for a while.
Your choices are *Alpha, Beta, Gamma and Delta.
*Let me know, why you think you are your choice!
Socionics - the16types.info - Four Quadra


----------



## Mr Castelo (May 28, 2017)

Aireve said:


> @Mr. Castelo, Looking on letters, I'm balancing somewhere between.
> 
> I might be structured person, at least it is visible with strong perceivers. My room is clean and above that very structured. Everything has its own place. For example, in my wardrobe everything is sorted, t-shirt with t-shirt dresses with dresses. White shirt then ecru shirt, then grey, then black. When someone is trying to find something and want to check whether it is in my place, it's enough to ask me. I know everything that I have in room excluding its position so there is no need to trying to find them and doing mess at the same time.
> Still, I'm more likely to keep some options, I value flexibility - stronger are those who can adapt and find opportunities in current situation rather than those who are still trying to catch up with a plan with just small modifications. I would rather try to gain 100% possible benefits by adapting and managing what is happening around me. Of course, long-term goals don't have anything to do with that, that's a different case.


You seem more Judger than Perceiver. Judgers aren't always rigid and strict about things, in fact, I think that most of them probably aren't as inflexible as some descriptions paint them to be. Other INTJs have said that you look like an NTJ, and I think that there's a high probability of them being correct.


----------



## knifey (Jun 25, 2017)

what do you get with the 16personalities <-website test? I haven't seen that test fail to be accurate...


----------

